
First-of-Its-Kind HIV Therapy Draws Out the Virus, Then Kills IT - mmohades
https://futurism.com/the-byte/hiv-immunotherapy-draws-cells-kills-them
======
kylehotchkiss
Medical science is so cool. Brilliant and unique solution. I wonder if this
same technique can prove useful for other viruses in the future.

All the best to their future research.

